# Prix occasion ibook G4



## LaVoix (14 Avril 2009)

Bonjours,

Je me pose la question d'un passage au mac intel...

Je souhaité savoir si il était tout d'abord invisageable de revendre mon ibook sachant qu'il a:
1,33 GHz PPC
512 Mo de ram
80 Go DD

Il date de 5 ans (DD changé il y a 2 ans)

Si une revente est envisageable, à combien pourait-elle être estimé ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2009)

JE dirais de 300 à 450 suivant l'état général et l'autonomie de la batterie


----------



## -oldmac- (14 Avril 2009)

450 n'y compte pas car on trouve des macbook à 400 mais 300 c'est faisable 

PS : 350 si c'est le modèle 12" car plus puissant et bluetouch intégrée !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2009)

Euh 400 des macbook , je n'ai jamais vu ça :mouais:
500 oui mais pas 400


----------



## -oldmac- (15 Avril 2009)

Si si j'ai déja vu à 400&#8364; sur leboncoin un Macbook CoreDuo en bon état avec 2 Go de Rm et 80 Gb de disque Dur. Malheureusement il sais vendue très vite ...


----------



## LaVoix (15 Avril 2009)

Ok merci, et savez-vous où je peu le revendre ? voir l'échanger contre un macintel 12" ?


----------



## LaVoix (15 Avril 2009)

Merci de vos réponse, 
Je voulais savoir où il était possible de vendre mon mac ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2009)

Les petites annonces de macgeneration , le bon coin , macbidouille , hardware.fr , mac4ever..


Bonne chance


----------



## LaVoix (16 Avril 2009)

Merci beacoup de vos réponses


----------

